# New hack required



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Ok has anyone got this problem if so is there a hack to fix the issue ?

The kids (aged 5 & 7) and have now discovered how to cancel OUR recordings and record their programs instead  

We are seeing more and more power rangers etc instead of our own season passed recordings  

Checking the logs and its saying that "someone"  has deleted the recordings to make way for the new recordings, well its not me......its not the wife ......so that leaves  

OK so we could hide the remote but then they are on our back cos they want to move channels from time to time also they like to watch their own recordings , what we need is some way of locking our schedualed recordings so if they come up while they are watching something live or they try and make a recording which over rides one of our earlier ones they cant.

What we need is some way of a code to be entered, that they dont know  before any of our recordings get messed with.

Does that make sence?

Is there anything like this out there, if not is it worth developing ?

Fur


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Threaten them that if they mess with your recordings there will be no TV for a week 

That should do it, and no hacking required


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Tried that, still losing stuff  and I cant stand all their whinging about not being able to watch the box now 

_EDIT_ How can you explain it to a 5yr old , he see's us do it to his progs

Fur


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Furball said:


> he see's us do it to his progs


Can't fault that argument, then! 

Why not build a bank of Power Rangers (or whatever) and tell him to watch one of the stored recordings of his programs while TiVo records what you want?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Buy them their own TiVo. 

Tell them the grown-ups' TiVo is hands-off, if they want something, they can record it on their own box. 

Seriously, get one used off of eBay cheap -- it's only another $6.95 / mo if you qualify for a Multi-Service Discount. 

And make them do chores to earn the $6.95, otherwise no TiVo. 

Jan


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

There's no multi-service discount in the UK, so it's another £10 ($19.34) per month for a monthly sub 

Seriously though, that's not a bad idea. You can pick up a lifetimed TiVo on eBay for under £200 if you keep your eyes open, then they can fill it with whatever they like :up:


----------



## SteveUK (Oct 1, 2001)

Hide the remote.


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

Sell the children.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Install a 400Gb hard drive costing only £75 so there is room for everyone's recordings and no competing deletion required.  :up:


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Having a larger drive doesn't magically make TiVo cope with clashes...


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

... and it doesn't stop the kids deleting your upcoming recordings from the TDL either


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

kitschcamp said:


> Having a larger drive doesn't magically make TiVo cope with clashes...


No a second Tivo is needed for that.

However having one Tivo for the adults and one for the kids operating separately of one another may be the best solution in this particular kind of situation.


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

buy 2 more Tivos the the wife and kids can watch what they wants as you are happy with your own Tivo


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

This kind of situation actually needs the Windows MCE and Xbox streaming type of solution, so long that is as people are happy with only watching material from the Freeview channels.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

MCE can handle more than just freeview


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

I seem to remember a post of a similar nature from way back when. Someone suggested a learning remote that only had the keys for up. down, left. play and the TiVo button. That way when the delete prompt comes up they can't confirm it because TiVo defaults to Don't Delete and without the ok button or right arrow they can't move to Delete and select it. But there are still enough buttons to get to Now Playing, select and start a recording and return to Now Playing with the left arrow or TiVo button.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> MCE can handle more than just freeview


But it can't handle pay satellite channels encrypted by Sky, unless you are prepared to try a very complicated solution with a Dragon CAM that might be rendered inoperative by Sky at any moment and also means a lot of maintenance hassle. Also I presume Virgin Media don't offer a CAM for their pay cable channels either do they? So MCE has its limitations, at least until such time as Ofcom are kicked out of sticking to all their current "the market will regulate itself" mantra.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

MCE can use a digibox in exactly the same way as a tivo does; analogue capture with wands to change channel.

You can go the CAM route to get sky access digitally, but its a fair bit of messing, and you still have to put the card in a digibox every month.


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

I remember reading about a user here with two TiVo's, one for the adults and one for the kids (for want of better terms). The kids one wasn't registered (no £10pm) and wasn't plugged into an aerial either (so kids couldn't watch bad progs/channels). Programs can be recorded on the adults one and transferred to the kids one which they can play around with as much as they like. Put the two remotes on separate codes, hide the adults remote and they can no longer break your recordings 

I don't believe this is service theft either as you are only recording on the one that has the subscription.... or something... oh it made sense to me a min ago!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

That still doesn't get round the problem of kids' recordings clashing with adults' recordings. 

And the transfer to the 2nd machine - who would do that? Sounds like a lot of pain for very little gain to me. 

The only foolproof TiVo solution I can think of is to get a 2nd TiVo and let the kids use that to record what they want from aerial or Freeview. An added advantage of this is that the 2nd TiVo can also be used occasionaly for 'overspill' grown-up recordings when there are conflicts that can't be resolved with a single machine. So it's good for the kids and good for the adults too :up:


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Until one of those "overspill grown-up recordings" conflict with one of the kids' recordings.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

_*That's*_ when you hide the remote


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> _*That's*_ when you hide the remote


But you can only stand a small child's screaming and stamping of their feet for just so long.......................


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Cheers peeps , I think some of you may have not quite understood the problem  but I think we got there in the end.

A 2nd TiVo is a non starter really due to cash flow  
Hiding the remote dosnt work cos they already know sort of how to watch TiVo which I think is half the problem, they kinda understand whats what but dont quite fully undertstand when TiVo boings to say its about to change channel to record one of our programs in the middle of their live progs that you need to get mummy or daddy to confirm if the TiVo can change or if its a case it dosnt need to, they just grab the remote and fiddle about until the nag screen either goes by itself ( after 60 or so secs ) or they manage to push the select button or........they manage to push the down arrow and then the select which then cancels the program  

I like the 2nd learning remote idea with missing buttons BUT you need the right arrow to be able to select stuff and move about , which if my memory serves me correct is the same as the select button  I might try this option out and see if it works to a degree.

I think its just a matter of education really. 

I was just interested if the problem had turned up before and if anyone had built a hack for such an event ? 

Cheers

Fur


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Furball said:


> I like the 2nd learning remote idea with missing buttons BUT you need the right arrow to be able to select stuff and move about


I believe I was the person who suggested this initially a couple of years ago and I'd forgotten about it until you reminded me.

You don't need right-arrow to select anything from the now playing list - you can just hit "play" to do that, so this solution should enable your kids to play stuff, but not cancel recordings.

Somebody mentioned a few days ago that you can get a learning remote from Aldi for £5 so it might be worth a try


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Ah , I have just tried it and it does seem to work :up: 

Nice one , right off to find a learning remote that sort of looks like TiVo .......then teach the kids how it works  

BUT I could of course buy a 2nd remote off E-bay ( they seem to go for about £5 these days ) and strip it down and disable the nessesary buttons  ................why didnt I think of this in the first place  

There we go I've just invented a hack that dosnt actually need any intervention with kernals & crons or the likes and it only costs a fiver  

Right ...... I am now ©'ing this product and it has the Furball against it, anyone wishing to use this product must deposit £5 ( remote not included ) into my paypal account for the use of this information  

Fur


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Hang on... I thought of it


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Hang on... I thought of it


In which case I want a cut for remembering that you'd thought of it.


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

blindlemon said:


> Hang on... I thought of it


You may have thought of it but I've put it into production and have patented it  

.......and who asked you Yaffle  

Fur


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Hunty said:


> buy 2 more Tivos the the wife and kids can watch what they wants as you are happy with your own Tivo


EXCEPT

If the kids record someting on THEIR Tivo (from Sky, say) at the same time as you want to record something to YOUR Tivo, unless you have two STBs as well, you will both record the same program........


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Isn't that what the 'multi-room' option is for?


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

PhilG said:


> EXCEPT
> 
> If the kids record someting on THEIR Tivo (from Sky, say) at the same time as you want to record something to YOUR Tivo, unless you have two STBs as well, you will both record the same program........


Recording isnt really a problem TBH as they dont quite understand the whole concept just yet ( wont be long mind you ) 
Its more the problem of them "trying" to get rid of the nag screen when TiVo want to go running off and record something and they are watching live which was causing us the main problem.

Fur


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Furball said:


> Recording isnt really a problem TBH as they dont quite understand the whole concept just yet ( wont be long mind you )
> Its more the problem of them "trying" to get rid of the nag screen when TiVo want to go running off and record something and they are watching live which was causing us the main problem.


So what you need is to have your Tivo on a different tv from the one the kids watch.

You either need that or a twin tuner Tivo S2 or S3 which sadly aren't supported in the UK.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Record lots of kids shows so they never watch live?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

That's what I suggested in post #4.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Threaten them that if they mess with your recordings there will be no TV for a week 

Edit: Oops! Already suggested that in post #2


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Threaten them that if they mess with your recordings there will be no TV for a week
> 
> Edit: Oops! Already suggested that in post #2


But do you actually have any children of your own blindlemon?

The theory is much easier than the practice when it comes to an upset child throwing a tantrum over not being able to see their favourite tv program.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Perhaps a second TiVo would be the answer?

Wait... hang on...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Perhaps a second TiVo would be the answer?
> 
> Wait... hang on...


Or perhaps Sky+ or V+ with their dual and triple tuners. 

In my own limited practical experience a Tivo S1 is fantastic as a single person PVR but does cause great angst where children are involved, due to them suddenly wanting to change the live channel they are watching to someting else.

Whenever my niece and nephew have been visiting and the Tivo wants to change channel from CBeebies or TinyPop to record something I have previously set (or perhaps a Suggestion) there is never any doubt at all about who it is that wil have to give way to resolve this recording clash.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

cbeebies & cbbc are on freeview, so just use another £20 freeview box for them - they want to watch it live after all...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> cbeebies & cbbc are on freeview, so just use another £20 freeview box for them - they want to watch it live after all...


That was also about to be my other suggestion.

Or get another Sky Multiroom box for a year and then desubscribe it given that CBeebies, CBBC, CITV, Pop and Tiny Pop are all FTA channels requiring no subscription on Sky.


----------



## YRW7H6 (Mar 1, 2007)

Pete77 said:


> there is never any doubt at all about who it is that will have to give way to resolve this recording clash.


That's because you're nice Unckie Pete who doesn't want to lost the affection of the little darlings. In other words, too much emotional baggage. Parents can threaten, cajole, bribe without fear.

The OP obviously doesn't want to get into these situations, so perhaps sensible solutions should be offered?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

So, back to the topic (  ). Furball - have ANY suggestions seemed helpful?


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Easy solution. Untick the kids channels in Channels I Receive


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Prof. Yaffle said:


> Easy solution. Untick the kids channels in Channels I Receive


What makes you think the kids wouldn't work out how to navigate to Channels I Receive. My niece is only three and a quarter and is already tearing around on her bicycle so confidently that she may soon not require stabilisers.


----------

